# Download do Gentoo

## ghs

Olá!

Sou novo no fórum, e estou a partir de agora usar o Gentoo Linux.

Embora, meu computador é x86, e para isso preciso de fazer o download do mesmo.

Se possivel me fornecer informações de como baixar e qual baixar ? 

De preferencia em torrent por favor.

Obrigado!

----------

## xwalthari

Gentoo LiveDVD

http://bouncer.gentoo.org/fetch/gentoo-10.1-livedvd/x86/

Gentoo LiveCD

http://mirrors.kernel.org/gentoo/releases/x86/autobuilds/current-iso/

Gentoo HandBook

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-802558.html

----------

